# 1st rod wrap



## Drew H (Jul 16, 2009)

just finished wrapping a x-camo blank i got from mudhole.com will post pics when my camera gets fixed.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Can't wait to see it!!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Drew, thats like a PFF FOUL. It just aint right!

Skip


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

> *lastcast (1/10/2010)*Drew, thats like a PFF FOUL. It just aint right!
> 
> Skip


LOL.. No kidding


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

I saw his rod the oyher day. i like how he wrapped the guides in all different colors on a camo blank.


----------

